# Fish antibiotics??



## thegtwyo86 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi everyone
Was wondering if Fish antibiotics are something you guys keep to use to fight illness. I saw on tv that people where getting them to keep as a prep, but I didn't want to go out and spend the money on something that might be useless.
Thanks James


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I ask a vet about it a few years ago. Only difference between animal & people antibiotics is quality control. You can buy penicillin, syringes, & needles at any farm supply as well as purchasing online.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Pro-Pen-G Injection

Directions for use are right on the bottle meaning quantity for weight.

I keep one bottle in the frig & one in the freezer.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

There are antibiotics for specific problems but require a prescription to get the drugs be it for human or animal.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I'll probably be arrested for sharing this for some stupid reason. :/ But a couple months ago I was dumb enough to ride my Harley with shorts on. BURNT THE CRAP outta my leg when I was getting off, and the offending wound did sure enough start to show bad signs of infection even though I cleaned it and tried to take care of it. I took "fishmox" following the recommended dosage for normal amoxicilin and within three days the wound looked 100% better. The redness that had started growing around the burn was gone completely, the swelling disappeared, and it didn't hurt like it did. It was about three days after getting hurt that it started getting worse (symptoms I mentioned), and after one day of that I started taking the fishmox. The burn was PRETTY bad. Took weeks to completely heal, and I've got a healthy scar from it. So I'm confident it WAS the fishmox that helped, not just the normal healing process that took MUCH longer.

All healed up, and no ill effects to date. Aside from some disappointment I gained no special underwater breathing powers, and still swim pretty much the same speed I did before. 

I should add, yes I have health insurance, and was FULLY prepared to go to the Dr., ER or whatever the second it was needed, but having bought the fishmox I thought it'd be smart to use this oportunity as a test before I was ever in a situation where it was my only option, and THEN find out it didn't work!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm not sure this is the web site I ordered from, but this is the stuff. FISH MOX FORTE 500 mg Amoxicillin - FREE SHIPPING on Every order of Fish Mox Forte Fish Antibiotic

"Proof of life" LOL!
View attachment 2673


In case it helps keep homeland security from breaking in my door... "DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME!"


----------



## PrepperJohn (Aug 22, 2013)

Just another alternative before turning to using these methods... Next time you (or someone in your family) has to get antibiotics you can always call back to your Dr.'s office and tell them that your dog bit a hole in the bottle (or whatever clever excuse you can come up with on your own) and see if they can call in a refill for you. It's worth a shot which can help you start stocking your medical supplies in the process.


----------



## thegtwyo86 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ok thanks everyone
I didn't know if people where actually using it or it was just something crazy someone was showing on tv.
Thanks again 
James


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> I'm not sure this is the web site I ordered from, but this is the stuff. FISH MOX FORTE 500 mg Amoxicillin - FREE SHIPPING on Every order of Fish Mox Forte Fish Antibiotic
> 
> "Proof of life" LOL!
> View attachment 2673
> ...


I'm buying some for just in case. Thanks for the test


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Dr. Doom has several really good articles on FishMox and other antibiotics. On an unrelated note - our 18 month labradinger has allergies - she is now taking a Clariton once a day as prescribed by the vet.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Just be sure that you aren't allergic to the antibiotic that you are going to store, if you are you don't want to find out after injecting a ml into your ass.
The other thing to know is whether it is a good product for your ailment. (that's why doctors get the big bucks)


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

This topic has been covered many times over.
Email directly from thomas labs (fish flox,mox, etc)

"*Our antibiotics are USP grade and Pharmaceutical pure. They are labeled for fish use only and we can not recommend off label use of them.
Dawn
Thomas Labs*"


----------



## thegtwyo86 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> I ask a vet about it a few years ago. Only difference between animal & people antibiotics is quality control. You can buy penicillin, syringes, & needles at any farm supply as well as purchasing online.


They are actually under the same FDA quality regulations as Pharmaceutical antibiotics.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

So the next question that is always asked is how long will they last after the expiration date. Army studies indicated most will retain over 90% of their potency after 15 years.
http://www.terrierman.com/antibiotics-WSJ.htm


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> I'll probably be arrested for sharing this for some stupid reason. :/ But a couple months ago I was dumb enough to ride my Harley with shorts on. BURNT THE CRAP outta my leg when I was getting off, and the offending wound did sure enough start to show bad signs of infection even though I cleaned it and tried to take care of it. I took "fishmox" following the recommended dosage for normal amoxicilin and within three days the wound looked 100% better. The redness that had started growing around the burn was gone completely, the swelling disappeared, and it didn't hurt like it did. It was about three days after getting hurt that it started getting worse (symptoms I mentioned), and after one day of that I started taking the fishmox. The burn was PRETTY bad. Took weeks to completely heal, and I've got a healthy scar from it. So I'm confident it WAS the fishmox that helped, not just the normal healing process that took MUCH longer.
> 
> All healed up, and no ill effects to date. Aside from some disappointment I gained no special underwater breathing powers, and still swim pretty much the same speed I did before.
> 
> I should add, yes I have health insurance, and was FULLY prepared to go to the Dr., ER or whatever the second it was needed, but having bought the fishmox I thought it'd be smart to use this oportunity as a test before I was ever in a situation where it was my only option, and THEN find out it didn't work!


I have very good insurance so when I got an kidney infection I took the Fish Mox Forte 3 tablets per day for 10 days. My reasoning being now would be the time to find out if they work while I can still get modern care if they don't or have some adverse affect then the pharmaceutical ones. Now I am 100% certain that they are the same. They even come in the same dosage as the pharmaceutical one.


----------

